# Inversion de rotacion motor cc



## HERNALDO (Nov 22, 2005)

Amigos del foro esta es mi primera incursion en el foro
La consulta es la sgte. Como puedo controlar un motor de CC (12V) mediante una fotoresistencia,Tengo el circuíto comparador o de control pero me falta la etapa de potencia que sea automatica.
Envio circuito base (Este circuito funciona perfectamente con un pequeño motor de juguete de 6v).
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 22, 2005)

Para invertir el sentido de giro de un motor DC, normalmente se utiliza un puente H.

Este circuito tiene dos terminales donde conectas el motor y otros dos terminales (A y B) en los que envías las "señales de control de giro".

Si colocas el terminal A polarizado y el B a tierra el motor gira en un sentido y si haces lo contrario (A a tierra y B polarizado) el motor gira en sentido inverso. Aunque existen otras soluciones, creo que esta es la más adecuada y de uso común. 

Fíjate en el mini tutorial de PWM en "Documentación" para que veas un circuito de puente H que maneja motores de 12 V DC. Tambén existen integrados que poseen ese circuito ya diseñado y manejan hasta 1 Ampere.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## HERNALDO (Nov 23, 2005)

Hola marcelo estoy leyendo tu respuesta y obiamennte te lo agradesco tu atención.
No me queda claro a que te refieres el tutorial o donde lo encuentro.
Tambien me gustaria si tienes la información a cerca de los circuitos integrados a los que haces mención,(me gusta simplificar al maximo los proyectos,menos componentes menos errores posibles)

Fíjate en el mini tutorial de PWM en "Documentación" para que veas un circuito de puente H que maneja motores de 12 V DC. Tambén existen integrados que poseen ese circuito ya diseñado y manejan hasta 1 Ampere.

Saludos,
Hernaldo R.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 23, 2005)

El tutorial está aqui:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/usando-pwm-mini-tutorial-271/

si no te interesa leerte todo el tema de PWM, solo busca donde dice "Montando el circuito" y allí  se comenta lo del puente H.

Dentro de los chips hay varios:

1) SN754410 (medio puente H cuádruple) 

http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/sn754410.pdf

2) LM293D

3) TC4424 o 4427A de MAXIM

4) NCV7701 de ON Semiconductors

http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NCV7701-D.PDF

y estos son solo algunos.

En la mayoría de los casos, estos chip se pueden poner en stacking para aumentar su entrega de potencia y corriente:

http://www.acroname.com/robotics/información/ideas/stacking/stacking.html

Si las necesidades son de mucha potencia entonces hay que buscar una solución similar pero basada en otro tipo de componentes como IGBTs, por ejemplo. 

Aquí tienes otro circuito para puente H con componentes discretos:

http://www.bobblick.com/techref/projects/hbridge/hbridge.html

y una página con varias ideas para el control de motores:

http://www.commlinx.com.au/Control.htm


Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## junior90 (Mar 15, 2010)

hola a todos estoy usando el SN754410 pero en los habilitadores me da 5v sin hacer nada, es decir para que anden y cambien el sentido debo llevar esos pines a tierra, eso es normal?porque no creo.les agradezco su ayuda.
eh intentado todo y no se si estoy haciéndolo mal.si alguien ya trabajo con este integrado les agradecería que me explicara como lo armo.gracias


----------

